

Google should extend Right to be Forgotten worldwide, says EU data watchdog - resdirector
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2383764/google-should-extend-right-to-be-forgotten-worldwide-says-eu-data-watchdog

======
orian
yeah, sure, so criminals world wide will be able to use it :-)

Yes, one can read a lot of stories how people abuse this "right".

(e.g. politiancs involved in bribery cases)

